# Price of EOS R in Europe



## canonmike (Sep 27, 2018)

We Americans are lucky. Just rec'd a message from Germany stating that pricing there for EOS R is 2499 Euro for body and 3499 Euro for kit with 24-105 F4. That translates to $2916.00 and $4082.00. He did mention that pricing on pre-orders there does include the basic EF-R adapter. So, our pricing is around $500.00 cheaper if you back out the price of the adapter. Lucky us.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 27, 2018)

how many times do we have to go through this? 
Prices in US are without tax, advertised prices in Europe are with tax at 20%. The fact that many people avoid paying tax by buying across state borders is a different matter: the pre-tax list prices are about equal. 
In fact if you allow for 20% tax, using your numbers we are getting it cheaper.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 28, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> how many times do we have to go through this?
> Prices in US are without tax, advertised prices in Europe are with tax at 20%. The fact that many people avoid paying tax by buying across state borders is a different matter: the pre-tax list prices are about equal.
> In fact if you allow for 20% tax, using your numbers we are getting it cheaper.


Mine is 23% tax and if you buy in a lower tax EU state you still have to pay the difference. You’d almost save money flying to New York and pick one up.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 28, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Mine is 23% tax and if you buy in a lower tax EU state you still have to pay the difference. You’d almost save money flying to New York and pick one up.



I agree - but when you land in Europe you should pay import duty. Whether you do or not is a different matter but I am always puzzled when people do a price comparison that involves illegal practices


----------



## XL+ (Sep 28, 2018)

Actual, the factor is 1,3. This is 19-20% taxes and about 10% for... for what the hell?


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 28, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> I agree - but when you land in Europe you should pay import duty. Whether you do or not is a different matter but I am always puzzled when people do a price comparison that involves illegal practices


+1 Nothing more to say on this.

Except:
Don't compare apples to oranges.
Either put taxes in on both sides or leave them away on both.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 28, 2018)

I’ll pay 3065 USD for body only.

Divide or time by 1.25 to include or exclude tax. We also get two year warranty and 5 years extended warranty on everything.

Plus, we have an average pay pr month of 5065 USD here. Things cost more and we make more money and the normal income tax is 36%, I’ll gladly pay that for free healthcare always, thanks


----------



## mirage (Oct 9, 2018)

Mikehit said:


> Prices in US are without tax, advertised prices in Europe are with tax at 20%.



Agree with gist of your post. 

Just for completeness/precision's sake: Value Added Tax rates vary on national level in Europe. In EU countries standard rates are between 17% (Luxembourg) and 27% (Hungary). There are also reduced rates for certain types of products - but consumer electronics / imaging gear does not fall under those, sadly. ;-)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Union_value_added_tax#VAT_rates
By Aymolinier - Own work, CC BY-SA 4.0, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=60251819


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2018)

prices before tax should be compared, even then, some governments may be collecting higher taxes on the distributors which end up in the price as well.

Taxes vary by country, but so do the benefits of the taxes, so including taxes in the price distorts the comparison.


----------



## takesome1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Five states have no sales tax Alaska, Delaware, Montana, New Hampshire and Oregon.

Go to B&H brick and mortar in NYC and you pay an additional 8.875%
New York income tax varies from 4% to 8.82%
The VAT isn't as bad as it appears in comparison.

There are seven states without income tax. 
The best bet to avoid taxes would be to work in Wyoming or South Dakota and go shopping in Montana.
You would keep more of what you earn and pay less for what you buy.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 10, 2018)

Here in Australia, the R body is being advertised for A$3229.00 (about US$2300.00) which includes a GST of 10%.
There's next to no import duty on cameras here.
Not sure if the price includes the basic EF adaptor, but knowing Canon here, they probably will as they do with all the M cameras (most of the time).
There are no state income taxes in Oz and most people pay around 35% in federal income taxes. The GST goes straight the relevant state governments to run themselves and the rate is the same all over Oz.
However, like Europe, we also get very good FREE medical care (doctors, specialists, hospitals etc) and on top of that, prescribed medications are also heavily subsidised too. If you have cancer or some other problem, and you need a drug that costs $5,000 per month, you will only have to pay the maximum price of Aus$32.00.

So I guess that in Australia, we get a pretty good deal compared to many other countries.


----------



## mirage (Oct 10, 2018)

as consumers we should claim and take for ourselves at least some of the same "globalization benefits" that large corporations are exploiting to the hilt.

i have zero moralic qualms with people buying products (for their own personal use, not for re-sale!) where they are least expensive and import them without paying any duties if they manage to go unchecked. we have to bear the brunt of negative impacts of globalization as well. only fair to take some advantage out of it as well, even if money-squandering politicians declare it "illegal".

so, i won't "invest my money via Panama or Virgin Islands", but when it comes to personal shopping i do take some of the same liberties for myself, that large corps, diplomats, UN employees, military personnel and other favored entities are granted "legally". and i don't feel bad about it at all.


----------



## LDS (Oct 10, 2018)

Hector1970 said:


> Mine is 23% tax and if you buy in a lower tax EU state you still have to pay the difference



Depends: https://europa.eu/youreurope/business/taxation/vat/cross-border-vat/index_en.htm. Basically, it depends on the seller yearly sales in a different EU country - below a threshold seller local VAT is applied, above the customer VAT is applied (and it needs to register in the customer country).

It's an attempt to shield smaller businesses from the complexity of cross-border VAT.

If you anyway buy in person in a different EU country, you pay the local VAT and don't need to pay anything more if your local VAT is higher (nor can ask for a refund if it is lower). Non EU citizens can request a VAT refund when leaving EU, and some conditions are met, although the process is not simple.

https://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custo...rs-leaving-eu/guide-vat-refund-visitors-eu_en


----------

